# Looks like the surf is going to shape up this week...



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

It should be good tomorrow morning but I'm thinking Wednesday is a safer bet, I'm going to head down Wednesday morning I'll let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Good Luck! Be watching the surf close this week for later in the week.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

no tide in the mornings of course, i might give it a go in the early evening instead. What do y'all find is a good surf pattern for a hard outgoing tide?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think I'm gonna give it a shot wednesday evening also with some barking monkeys


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

therocket37 said:


> no tide in the mornings of course, i might give it a go in the early evening instead. What do y'all find is a good surf pattern for a hard outgoing tide?


Thanks for asking. Seems like incoming tide is always better for me at the surf. Interested as well. Incoming tide in the afternoon is my favorite.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not sure what to make of it - swellinfo makes it look like ice cream, magicseaweed on the other hand, not so much. I'll be watching for reports, and hoping for green water, that's for sure!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Billygoat said:


> I'm not sure what to make of it - swellinfo makes it look like ice cream, magicseaweed on the other hand, not so much. I'll be watching for reports, and hoping for green water, that's for sure!


Startingto not trust swell info. We got our a$$es beat Saturday and Sunday. Saturday was supposed to be anke high.. got out there and had to pound through 3 foot barrels. Just never know and have to be prepared to call audible when you get out there!


----------



## Texasspreared (Aug 6, 2015)

Started fishing at 5:30 this morning between access 4 & 5. Super flat surf, we were searching for some specks throwing live shrimp under a popping cork in-between the first and second sandbar. Right at sunrise we got into a few fish, 5 specks all around 13-15 inches, 5 or so whiting (same size as trout), couple blue fish along with a few ladyfish. Roughly 30 min after sunrise we stopped getting bites. Walked out to the second sandbar and casted into the next gutâ€¦ nothing but gafftops. In between 9:00 and 10:00 we caught 4 Bonnet head sharks and 1 blacktip shark under the popping cork. The 5 sharks were all around 2feet long. Gunna try to head out Thursday morning in hopes of better luck!


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

And Corpus pretty much had an other cold water upwelling ...hopefully won't last long but water temp is pretty much 10 degrees lower for this time of year and the water looks like caca


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Managed 8 this morning on the east end. Tops and croaker. Surf wasn't ice cream, but it was green and fishable. Hoping it holds up for tomorrow morning as well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jburr (Jun 18, 2013)

What time are planning on hitting the water tomorrow?? I'll be headed down from the Kingwood area in the AM.


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

I was planning on going in the morning too. was thinking surfside beach access 4 area. was thinking would aim to get there at 6:00 to 6:30. I will be driving in from Conroe area.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Whats the tidal movement look like in the morning from 6am-9 ?

Thinking about surfside or jamaica beach...

I went a few weeks ago and had perfect conditions, but no tidal movement. Only caught 1 keeper and there was bait everywhere!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Are the shrimp everyone is getting those 9-12 like I got 2 weeks ago? Wont spend the money if they are, will chunk gulpies.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

i hit it this morning with arti's, tough bite. they were short striking it everytime almost. i'd get a solid thump and then nothing the fish would just let it go. landed 3 on glo lil jon and 1 on topwater early. the only bait they didnt' shortstrike was the glo lil jon. may have just been the timing of when i was fishing that bait but as soon as i switched to the glo i caught 3 pretty quick. i tried everything. weird....


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Are the shrimp everyone is getting those 9-12 like I got 2 weeks ago? Wont spend the money if they are, will chunk gulpies.


A cast net is yor friend.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I dont ever seem to cast net enough shrimp to justify the effort, now mullet during flounder season, have not bought them in a long time


----------

